# [solved] po świeżej instalacji nie działa mysz i klawia w X

## kuku

Witam problem mam jak w temacie po świeżej instalacji z keywordem ~x86 nie działa mysz i klawiatura w X - oba na ps2 jeśli to jakaś różnica - w konsoli działają normalnie

plyta głowna to d945gclf2, jądra testowałem już 2.6.28-r1, r2 i 2.6.27-r8 bo czytałem że karta graficzna intela z tej płyty ma problemy z jądrami 2.6.28 ale nie_wiem czy to wina jądra czy bardziej samych Xów

w make conf mam 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_DEVICES="intel"

próbowałem bez pliku xorg.conf oraz z plikiem utworzonym przez xorgconfig - poardźcie mi coś - podobny problem miałem na poprzedniej płycie głównej ale wtedy było to spowodowane uaktualnieniem X-ów i nie przeinstalowaniem sterowników do klawiatury i myszy - teraz mam wszystko instalowane na świeżo i też nie działa

Może jakieś flagi do hala czy coś trzeba dodać - nie mam pomysłu o co dokładnie zapytać google

Arfrever: Ortografia (m. in. s/świerzej/świeżej/ w tytule)Last edited by kuku on Fri Feb 27, 2009 4:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skazi

Możesz dodać taki wpis do xorg.conf jak podał unK

Albo przejść na evdev tutaj jest opisane jak to zrobić:

OpisLast edited by skazi on Sat Feb 21, 2009 5:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Zobacz w Xorg.0.log czy nie masz tam nic ciekawego, moze jest problem z inputami - przebuduj je i sprawdz.

----------

## unK

Dodaj do xorg.conf w ServerLayout Section:

```
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "False"
```

(swoją drogą to ten problem już pojawił się co najmniej kilka razy na forum   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Qlawy

mnie się zdaje, czy w temacie i w pierwszym poście jest strasznie rażący błąd ortograficzny?

 *unK wrote:*   

> Dodaj do xorg.conf w ServerLayout Section:
> 
> ```
> 
> Option "AllowEmptyInput" "False"
> ...

 

jak dla mnie to trochę work around, coś jak instalacja jądra użwyając cp zamiast make install (sam używam cp xD) - ktoś kiedyś powiedział, po co używać nowych ficzerów, skoro można tak jak w latach 60  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "False" 

EndSection
```

Nie uratował mnie, gdy misalem sterownik klawiatury i myszki ze zlym ABI (od xorg-server 1.5, gdzie uzywam 1.6).

----------

## kurak

Sprawdź czy w Xorg.log nie wywala Ci błędu z 

```
LoadModule: "evdev"
```

 Miałem to samo, wystarczył odoinstalować 

```
x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev
```

----------

## kuku

 *unK wrote:*   

> Dodaj do xorg.conf w ServerLayout Section:
> 
> ```
> Option "AllowEmptyInput" "False"
> ```
> ...

 

pomogło chociaż nie mam pojęcia co to robi  :Wink:  - w sumie trzeba będzie pokonfigurować evdev z tego co widzę - dzięki - dodaje [solved]

----------

## maxim.251

ja bym proponował jeszcze otworzyć ten temat. Ja mam podobny problem z xorgiem 1.7 czyli tym najnowszym.

Nie umiem ustawić pliku configuracyjnego tak by synaptic na laptopie mi działał. Również wo gule klawiatura mi nie działa gdy włączam serwerx.

wpisuje różne ustawienia ale to nie pomaga. Szukałem już na kilku stronach z poradami i nic. Xorga mam zamrożonego.

Normalnie pad synaptica mi działa w root, ale serwerx go wogule nie widzi.   :Crying or Very sad: 

X-config też nie działa, bo wywala mi błąd że 

 *Quote:*   

> ilość stworzonych ekranów nie pasuje z ilością wykrytych urządzeń.

   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## SlashBeast

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-922308.html

----------

## maxim.251

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-922308.html

 

Ok dzięki. Tam jest ładnie napisane. Postaram się zastosować do tych informacji. Bo tam na Wiki było trochę poplątane. I chyba bardziej rozpisane ze starszą wersją. Mimo wszystko .conf'a będę musiał zrobić bo już próbowałem bez i nic się nie działo z klawiaturą i padem.

I HURA! Klawiatura mi działa!  :Very Happy: 

Niestety PAD nie... A czy tam powinienem też dopisać linijkę opcji myszki? Czy ona jest powiązana z padem? Bo mi się wydaje że nie... Chyba że jestem w błędzie i jest jakaś zależność?

Nawet się wspomagałem tą stroną. Bo mam zwykłego synaptica. I nadal nic.

http://tuxuni.wikidot.com/przykladowa-konfiguracja

 A po za tym link bardzo był mi pomocny, normalnie miodzio! Polecam wszystkim!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-922308.html

 Sprawdziłem ustawienia w jądrze i tam miałem wsparcie synaptics i po przeczytaniu pomocy, było napisane że nie działa w xorgu bo używa jakiegoś innego programu. Więc zmieniłem to i ustawiłem wspomaganie na Mice ps2 gdzie tam też jako tako ma wsparcie synaptica. Teraz kompiluje jądro i zobaczymy jak teraz będzie. Może to wina złego ustawienia sprawiła że w xorgu nie miałem PADA.

No i nic mi to nie pomogło. jeszcze sprawdzę xorga w configu.

 Mała dygresja. Na samym początku chciałem skopiować płytę na dysk, bo znalazłem na necie taki sposób, nawet jest opisany na wiki, ale gdy odpaliłem system tam też nie miałem pada i klawiatury. Na innym laptopie zrobiłem to samo, również nie działało... Dlatego przeżuciłem się na ręczną robótkę. I instaluję od podstaw. 

----------

## maxim.251

W tym temacie to będzie mój ostatni wpis na szczęście.  :Smile: 

Wkońcu udało mi się skonfigurować synaptica  :Very Happy: 

 Dla tych co będą szukać napisze jak to zrobiłem.

Po zrobieniu tamtych rzeczy z jądrem wziołem jeszcze raz preinstalowałem xorga. Chociaż chyba nie potrzebnie, ale za to miałem plik konfiguracyjny oryginalny który nazywa sie 50-synaptics.conf

Gdy instalowałem całego xorga nie miałem mozliwości przeczytać informacji na temat synaptika. Ponieważ ostatnią wiadomościa jaką była było o xorgu. Po reinstalacji synaptica przeczytałem informacje jakie mi wywaliło i było napisane że trzeba skopiować plik z 

```
/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
```

do orginalnego miejsca w 

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
```

Bez żadnego zmieniania w tym pliku opcji. w tym pliku były zawarte informacje że program sam sobie dopisze konfiguracje. 

I tak też zrobiłem. I po wystartowaniu xorga ku mojemu zaskoczeniu PAD działa. Więc jeśli ktoś będzie instalował cały pakiet xorga, niech też preinstaluje "xf86-input-synaptics" , bo wtedy uzyska bezcenne informacje na temat pliku konfiguracyjnego.

----------

